# California Natural in California!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So I had been feeding California Natural Kangaroo Grain Free but it was a pain to get. So I switched to Natural Balance but Misha's coat got very dry. So I switched to Canidae and she started getting Yeasty. So I went to Chewy.com and ordered the California Natural Kangaroo again. They just called me and they can no longer ship Kangaroo products to California due to recent legislation! So I ordered the Venison and green lentil. Gosh I hope it is low glycemic. The protein and fat works for my guys. *sigh*. 

If anyone has any other suggestions for grain free, low glycemic, low fat, low protein food without chicken....let me know!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Check out Acana foods.....Carbohydrate And Glycemic Limited | ACANA Pet Foods

Also Orijen...they have some low glycemic/grain free foods.

Acana and Orijen are from Champion foods. A very good company.

I believe that Merrick does as well.

Best of luck,

VQ


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Those do look like really good foods, unfortunately too much protein and fat for my guys. I have to stay around 10% fat and 20% protein.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Petcurean 'NOW' in the limited ingredient formula (no potato,corn,wheat,soy,chicken or beef) They have Duck, Salmon, and Venison varieties with 24% protein and 12% fat, the Venison formula is a little lower with 22% protein but same fat of 12%...........

If your dogs can tolerate a little more and are ok with a small amount of sweet potato (9th ingredient) take a look at Health Extensions 'Allergix' formula.... Buffalo & Whitefish 24% protein 15% fat
No grain, no glutens, no chicken, no added sugar, no soy, etc. I've used this one in my rotation several times


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> They just called me and they can no longer ship Kangaroo products to California due to recent legislation!


Got room in your yard for a Wallaby family? They don't take up much room. Easy to keep in SoCal... and they get quite tame.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Petcurean 'NOW' in the limited ingredient formula (no potato,corn,wheat,soy,chicken or beef) They have Duck, Salmon, and Venison varieties with 24% protein and 12% fat, the Venison formula is a little lower with 22% protein but same fat of 12%...........
> 
> If your dogs can tolerate a little more and are ok with a small amount of sweet potato (9th ingredient) take a look at Health Extensions 'Allergix' formula.... Buffalo & Whitefish 24% protein 15% fat
> No grain, no glutens, no chicken, no added sugar, no soy, etc. I've used this one in my rotation several times


Thanks Molly! I knew you would have info! I am supposed to keep Emilio around 9 % but already allow for a little more (fat), and I am supposed to keep Misha around 18% protein but already allow for a bit more. I ordered the California Natural Venison grain free. If that doesn't work, I will look into the Petcurean and Health Extensions...they look good! I would have to just test and see if my guys tolerate a bit more. The two you found are very close, closest I've seen besides the ones I have already tried. Thank you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Got room in your yard for a Wallaby family? They don't take up much room. Easy to keep in SoCal... and they get quite tame.


Honestly I would LOVE to have a wallaby, but could NEVER kill it!!! lol I did raise a beef calf once...we named him "Spencer" (hahaha, spencer steak!) but I had a blast chasing him on my horse and practicing sorting and penning. By the time we slaughtered him, his meat was tough from all the running....I just buy mine at the store now! hahaha


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The girls that lived down our 'morning walk' lane had an enclosure with Wallabies... sooo cute! About two feet high, these guys. Maybe some breed of Minis????


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out Petcurean NOW fresh.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That Petcurean Now Fresh Senior is SOOOO close! Just slightly high on the protein. I am supposed to keep it around 18%, but I couldn't find anything that low protein that I liked so I have been feeding 21% protein, I would be leary of raising it to 24%, but might if I don't like the California Natural Venison.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> That Petcurean Now Fresh Senior is SOOOO close! Just slightly high on the protein. I am supposed to keep it around 18%, but I couldn't find anything that low protein that I liked so I have been feeding 21% protein, I would be leary of raising it to 24%, but might if I don't like the California Natural Venison.


Sunny does well on it. I too wanted lower protein, and senior even tho he just turned 8. Small breed teeny kibble too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to have lower protein because of Misha's liver problems. Dr. Dodds wanted me to stay under 18%. I just worry 24% would be too much. I would know pretty quickly, she gets urpy and her urine starts to smell horrible and so does her breath because her liver can't handle filtering that much protein.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know this doesn't help Misha, but after reading about California's ban on Kangaroo meat, I was compelled to research it. Retired librarian syndrome. Good for your State for taking a stand.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

It has potato as it's carb source so I'm not sure where it would be for low glycemic, but First Mate's senior is Pacific Ocean fish and I believe is 18% protein and 8% fat. It's an LID food so it's basically just potato and fish with guaranteed protein-free chicken fat. They're a Canadian company who own their own fishery and processing plant for both their kibble and cans. Really nice company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

kayla_baxter said:


> It has potato as it's carb source so I'm not sure where it would be for low glycemic, but First Mate's senior is Pacific Ocean fish and I believe is 18% protein and 8% fat. It's an LID food so it's basically just potato and fish with guaranteed protein-free chicken fat. They're a Canadian company who own their own fishery and processing plant for both their kibble and cans. Really nice company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! I love the company. I too question the potatoes, Molly Mui Ma would need to chime in on the low glycemic part. But the rest of it looks very good!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

According to what I have read, white potatoes, sweet potatoes, lentils, kidney beans, and some foods that are considered 'starchy' are actually moderate or low in their glycemic level...... You can Google "Are potatoes low glycemic?" for a more complete explanation!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So what I am finding is white potatoes are actually have a pretty high glycemic index. Sweet potatoes are high but not as high as white. And you can partially lower the GI by cooking the potatoes and cooling then eating cold, but still relatively high.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

Simply Pure Lamb Meal Recipe | Tuscan Natural

Tuscan naturals Lamb recipe is close in terms of protein and fat at 21% and 11% respectively. The second ingredient is rice so its probably not low glycemic

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/verve

Another idea, the protein is still a little high at 22.5% but the fat is lower at 8.5% and the carb sources are oats and barley. The nice thing about honest kitchen is that the food is dehydrated so when you mix it up you can add a little extra water which is really critical for kidney and liver function! Plus the food is less processed which can sometimes reduce the effort for a dog to digest.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Not what I got from reading the Glycemic Index put out by the American Diabetes Assoc...........beans, peas,sweet potato all listed in the low to moderate end of their scale. Take a look and see if I am reading it wrong?
Google; 
'Glycemic Index and Diabetes-American Diabetes Association'


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The site that I read I think listed the sweet potato at 56 and the one you posted at 55, that one point puts the sweet potato in the medium range or the low range respectively. It does list the russet potato in the high range. Also brown rice would be considered low and white rice high. The California Natural I am feeding now has lentils which are low, and so far they seem to like it. If their coats improve I will probably keep them on it for awhile. It is the Venison and Green Lentil variety


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

One more idea, if things don't work out (hopefully they do!!)

https://www.sojos.com/products/dog-food/sojos-beef-complete-dog-food

Beef and sweet potato with 22% protein and 10% fat

Its another food that needs to be rehydrated. They also have a lamb recipe with 12% fat.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow that is impressive. I have never found a raw food so low in protein and fat. I will tell my vet about it, as he is always looking for foods to recommend to his clients with pancreatitis like my Emilio. Thank you! For Misha though, Dr. Dodds said no raw with her liver problem.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Wow that is impressive. I have never found a raw food so low in protein and fat. I will tell my vet about it, as he is always looking for foods to recommend to his clients with pancreatitis like my Emilio. Thank you! For Misha though, Dr. Dodds said no raw with her liver problem.



Gotcha! I'm glad that you have you have a food that should work. And what sounds like an incredible vet!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I was going to mention the Sojos dehydrated raw complete formulas too. It looks like the beef and the lamb would be your best bets and they are grain free too.

I have fed Dulcie Sojos (the wild formulas - which are much higher in protein, so not an option for you, I know) in order to have a raw option that is safe for long road trips. She LOVES it! It does need a longer rehydration time than say Honest Kitchen - definitely needs the full 15 minutes with hot water and longer would be ideal because Sojos contains largish chunks of dehydrated meat which need time to absorb the water and soften up.

P.S. US made in Minnesota - small batches. Very high quality too.


----------

